# Anybody here attending or also applying to AFI Producing Program



## Tony Yang (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm interested in applying to the AFI Producing program, and originally the deadline was February 1st, but on the website, it's been pushed back to April 1st. This seems really late to me and was hoping to get some information from anybody who is currently in the program or has experience applying there.

Do they review applications on a rolling basis or is it only after the deadline like most other schools?

How does the program compare to the other producing programs? Even on the spreadsheet, I only saw 5 applicants to the AFI Producing program and that was back in 2015. There was apparently no interest for both 2016 and 2017.

Any insight on their program would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and best of luck to everybody who applied!


----------



## ireneyang (Jan 20, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Do they review applications on a rolling basis or is it only after the deadline like most other schools?


You mean "before" the deadline? Yes no applications accepted after 4/1.


----------

